# Help with rims



## medavidcook (9 Mar 2014)

Hello

I need some help

I got a mountain bike which I want to restore until I can afford to get a new one it will only be used to get me back and for work, the front wheel I need to replace due to it buckling after a crash

The bike was equipped with Alex rims pc19 I am struggling to get the size 

I need help finding a decent inexpensive replacement and a wheel

Any help will be great


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Hello
> 
> I need some help
> 
> ...


Those rims are double wall and suitable for v brakes, and if on a mountain bike are likely to be 26 inch. 

Does the MTB you want to restore have rim brakes? If so, that's all you need to specify. What tyres do the wheels currently have on them? That will give us a clue as to what sort of a replacement to look for.


----------



## medavidcook (10 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> Those rims are double wall and suitable for v brakes, and if on a mountain bike are likely to be 26 inch.
> 
> Does the MTB you want to restore have rim brakes? If so, that's all you need to specify. What tyres do the wheels currently have on them? That will give us a clue as to what sort of a replacement to look for.



Thanks for the response. It has Tektro IO Disc Brakes, Shimano EF-50-8 EZ Fire Levers, The breaks are fine and stop the wabberling wheel. The tires that was on there are 26x1.95 Kenda Komodo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Thanks for the response. It has Tektro IO Disc Brakes, Shimano EF-50-8 EZ Fire Levers, The breaks are fine and stop the wabberling wheel. The tires that was on there are 26x1.95 Kenda Komodo.
> 
> Hope this helps.


In which case you need to search for 26 inch MTB wheel, disc brake version, QR hub. Loads on ebay from bankrupt stock, should get yourself one for abut 25-30 quid. Other option is to go to singeltrackworld and post a wanted ad in the classifieds.


----------



## medavidcook (10 Mar 2014)

ok will see if i can find any.


----------



## medavidcook (10 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> In which case you need to search for 26 inch MTB wheel, disc brake version, QR hub. Loads on ebay from bankrupt stock, should get yourself one for abut 25-30 quid. Other option is to go to singeltrackworld and post a wanted ad in the classifieds.



would this work http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Tru-Build-6-Bolt-26-Disc-Alex-DH22-Front-Wheel_40599.htm


----------



## medavidcook (10 Mar 2014)

whats your thoughts on this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26-QR-RHI...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item43c53e6b45


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (10 Mar 2014)

Assuming you have a 6 bolt disc rotor (as opposed to Shimano centre lock) conventional QR hub either of the above should be fine but the one from woolyhatshop through the ebay link is likely a better wheel and at a lower price.

A merely out-of-true wheel can usually be trued if there is no kink or serious deformity or crack in the rim.


----------



## medavidcook (10 Mar 2014)

I am confused, i will have a look at the rim when i get home. 

The wheel has got a crack inside the rim.


----------



## Cubist (10 Mar 2014)

If the rim is cracked you may as well replace the whole wheel it isn't going to be mended, and it would cost more to have a wheel rebuilt with a new rim than to simply buy one of those budget wheels. . Check the brake rotor to make sure it is fixed to the hub with six bolts rather than a centre lock fitting. If it is six-bolt fitting that wheel from Tredz will be fine. It's a Downhill wheel, so will be absolutely bombproof although it will be pretty heavy.


----------



## medavidcook (11 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> If the rim is cracked you may as well replace the whole wheel it isn't going to be mended, and it would cost more to have a wheel rebuilt with a new rim than to simply buy one of those budget wheels. . Check the brake rotor to make sure it is fixed to the hub with six bolts rather than a centre lock fitting. If it is six-bolt fitting that wheel from Tredz will be fine. It's a Downhill wheel, so will be absolutely bombproof although it will be pretty heavy.


 @Cubist thanks for that, the bike is heavy itself so the DH wheel will be fine, make me work more and help with the weight loss.


----------



## Egon Belmontie (3 Jul 2014)

Probably a bit late by now but....

Your best bet might be to just take the wheel down to a bike shop as im sure they can tell you straight away what type of replacement wheel you'll need and im sure have them in stock then you can just throw away the old wheel on your way home.

Also just a thought, depending on what your doing or how far your restoring the bike once its done my be worth running into a bike shop and getting them to give it a quick once over in case you've missed something that could be important or fall off mid ride. 

good luck with the restore


----------

